# KDI CUSTOMS AUTO UPHOLSTERY



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

KDI CUSTOMS...EDGEWOOD MARYLAND...410 679 3112

I am doing custom front and rear seats starting at $1400 for most cars!! 

Full Interiors start at $2500 and include carpet, headliner, pillars, door inserts, front and rear seats and some other misc items.

General Starting Prices:

Pair of Standard Front Buckets-$800
Front Bench-$425
Rear 60/40-$600
Headliners-$125
Door Inserts (each)-$75
Carpet-$300
Shift Boots-$40
Rear Deck/Shelf-$80
Dash Wraps-Varies Must See
Landau Tops
Half Top-$400
Full Top-$800
Convertible Tops-Varies Must See
Stereo Enclosures-Varies Must See

Embroidery-$75 each for Headrests/Seats

We also do Motorcycle, Sea Doo, and other various ATV seating and have a large selection of material to choose from.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Some other pieces Ive done.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for my old upholstery thread. Gotta add some new pics. Anyone interested in getting some work done give me a call.

Website is now up. 

www.kdicustoms.com


----------



## That 79 (Feb 11, 2008)

Bump for Maryland, will need some work done in the form of a landau top ill give you a call when im ready. I remember your post from low-riders but it didn't have pics like these. Nice work, especially on the dash.


----------

